# Luna Node - Holiday Promotions!



## perennate (Dec 24, 2015)

*Luna Node - the KVM Cloud Virtualization Platform*

*Luna Node* offers a powerful cloud virtualization platform featuring rapid virtual machine deployment, snapshotting capabilities, an API for automation, complementary minimal server monitoring and DNS hosting, security groups, detachable volumes, and more. We have locations in Toronto, Montreal, and France, providing reliable virtual private server hosting using the KVM hypervisor and the OpenStack software suite.

*Double-up Bitcoin Promotion*

For the holidays, we're running a double-up Bitcoin promotion! If you deposit $12.00 or more of credit with Bitcoin, we'll add an additional $12.00 credit to your account. The promotion only applies once per customer, and runs until December 26.

To get started, register an account, verify your e-mail address, and then deposit credit in Bitcoin.

*New Location: Roubaix, France*

We've just launched our France location in OVH RBX! Enjoy the same features as our other locations: snapshots, custom ISO/qcow2 images, hourly billing, virtual networks, and security groups are all available. Volumes are not currently supported in Roubaix.

Virtual machines provisioned before January 1 will be 20% off for life! That means our 512 MB plan is just $2.88/mo in Roubaix. *Get started now.*

*Plans*

All plans come with a 1gbps network port, unmetered internal traffic, KVM virtualization (with support for installation from custom ISO's), and optional storage on a distributed Ceph RADOS cluster (provisioning on a Ceph volume gives high availability in case of host node failure). SSD plans are only available in Toronto.


SSD 512 - 512 MB RAM, 1 vCPU, 15 GB SSD-cached storage, 1000 GB bandwidth, $0.0063 hourly ($4.5 monthly)

SSD 1024 - 1024 MB RAM, 2 vCPU, 20 GB SSD-cached storage, 2000 GB bandwidth, $0.0097 hourly ($7 monthly)

SSD LL1024 - 1024 MB RAM, 1 vCPU, 15 GB SSD-cached storage, 1000 GB bandwidth, $0.0069 hourly ($5 monthly)

SSD LL4096 - 4096 MB RAM, 2 vCPU, 40 GB SSD-cached storage, 2000 GB bandwidth, $0.0194 hourly ($14 monthly)

512 MB - 512 MB RAM, 1 vCPU, 15 GB SSD-cached storage, 1000 GB bandwidth, $0.005 hourly ($3.6 monthly)

1024 MB - 1024 MB RAM, 2 vCPU, 20 GB SSD-cached storage, 1500 GB bandwidth, $0.0072 hourly ($5.18 monthly)

Special 2048 - 2048 MB RAM, 2 vCPU, 20 GB SSD-cached storage, 2000 GB bandwidth, $0.0097 hourly ($7.00 monthly)

Special 1536 - 1536 MB RAM, 1 vCPU, 15 GB SSD-cached storage, 2000 GB bandwidth, $0.0072 hourly ($5.18 monthly)

*See full plan list here.*

*Features*

We offer a rich set of cloud features to fit your needs, no matter the application.


*Hourly billing*: create and destroy virtual machines at any time, and only pay for the hours used. Our service is prepaid, and payments can be made via Paypal or Bitcoin.

*Custom operating systems*: add custom ISO and qcow2 images directly from the panel by submitting a URL to the image; once the panel has finished downloading your image, you can begin provisioning VMs from it immediately.

*Snapshots*: snapshot your running VM at any time. The disk state will then be saved on a distributed filesystem, and can be cloned to provision more instances with the same configuration, or simply kept as a backup.

*API*: a powerful API is available to programatically manage your servers and other cloud services.

*Private virtual networks*: isolate your network traffic and get more control over your network configuration.

*Load balancers*: HTTP(S) and TCP load balancers can be created within virtual networks to easily set up a distributed and redundant service.

*Detachable volumes*: create arbitrary-sized block devices (volumes) and attach/detach them to virtual machine instances on the fly. Volumes are stored on a reliable, distributed Ceph RADOS cluster.

*Security groups*: define external traffic restrictions on a VM-group level to make securing your software easy.

*Startup scripts*: specify shell or cloud-config scripts to be run the first time your new VM instances boot.

*Server monitoring and DNS hosting*: we offer complementary server monitoring (with various checks such as ping, TCP connect, and HTTP substring, and alerts over e-mail or SMS) and DNS hosting. We are beta testing an upgraded DNS hosting platform that features automatic failover, load balancing, and geo-targeting.


Get started by *registering an account in our panel*!

You can open a ticket to request a refund of remaining credit on your account at any time, no questions asked (except in case of abuse).

*Locations*

All standard plans and cloud features are available in both our Toronto and Montreal locations. We feature premium DDoS filtering in Montreal and Roubaix, capable of protecting against large network-level attacks.


Toronto location (245 Consumers Rd 300 Toronto): http://toronto-test.lunanode.com/100MB.test

Montreal location (OVH BHS): http://montreal-test.lunanode.com/100MB.test

Roubaix, France location (OVH RBX): http://rbx-test.lunanode.com/100MB.test


*About*

Based in British Columbia, Canada, LunaNode Hosting Inc. first launched in August 2013, focusing on low-cost, reliable KVM virtual private server hosting. We use OpenStack for our back-end and an in-house billing / VM management panel called lndynamic on the front-end. We are committed to security and privacy and believe in the necessity of free software (see our GitHub profile). Our staff consists of experienced developers, system administrators, and network engineers; we are constantly monitoring and improving our infrastructure to ensure maximal uptime, and developing new tools to help you better manage your virtual machines.

Upload your PGP key to https://lunanode.com/gpgmw to receive encrypted email from our mail server.

*Links:*


More information

Terms of service

Privacy policy

Wiki

Contact us: [email protected]

Register an account


----------

